# Robuchon Potato



## jbl (Feb 5, 2016)

A quick question for those of you using a recipe similar to this in a pro kitchen:
Are you completing the process and then holding?
Or are the potatoes milled and passed in a fridge and then butter and milk added to order?
If holding, what is the best method?
Thanks!


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 5, 2016)

either a double boiler in a bain marie, or a alto sham in a pastry bag wrapped in warm wet towels


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 5, 2016)

thick bottom pot w/ top on a rack somewhere semi hot like between the french island where you keep your pots and pans, then we would spoon them into a smaller pot to order and re whip them.


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 5, 2016)

+1 for double boiler, if you are doing more than one pastry bag, wrap a bunch of "packages" of potato in plastic wrap. When you need another, just cut a slit in the package and drop it into your piping bag. Quick reload


----------



## jbl (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Kristoff (Feb 8, 2016)

When holding the mash, add some milk on top and cover with paper/film. 
Warm up when about to serve then re whip it while adding some more milk


----------



## lumo (Feb 8, 2016)

I've done both cold and hot holding, always finish the potatoes completely for both. Hot holding as mentioned above, double boiler, shelf on a suite or in cloth piping bags in an alto shaam. For cold we would finish them, spread in a hotel pan and cover with the butter wrappers or buttered parchment and then ice them down. They came back fine with a little milk and very little compromise in quality.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 8, 2016)

Do you guys really use 2 to 1 butter ratio?


----------



## lumo (Feb 8, 2016)

Yup!
Potatoes 2 #
Whole milk ¾ C-1 ¼ C
Butter 1 #
Salt to taste


----------



## longhorn (Feb 8, 2016)

1.5 parts butter to 1 part potato, yessir. It's essentially a warm potato compound butter. And it's Ratte potatoes only.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 8, 2016)

90% butter is sooooooo good but damn expensive to make if you're making big batches


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 9, 2016)

Brings new meaning to the phrase "butter makes it better"


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 9, 2016)

Indeed my friend, lots and lots of butter, I forget which chef did it at the moment but he did like 95% butter or something like that


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 9, 2016)

CoqaVin said:


> Indeed my friend, lots and lots of butter, I forget which chef did it at the moment but he did like 95% butter or something like that



unless there was a emulsifier i feel like it would break at that ratio...that and be soup


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 9, 2016)

Wait...I think I can hear my arteries hardening. If I can find those La Reine potatoes, I'd try it. Otherwise, we're use to milk, buttermilk. sour cream and a little less butter


----------

